
Revolution in the Resale of Digital Books and Music - kalvin
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/technology/revolution-in-the-resale-of-digital-books-and-music.html?pagewanted=all
======
DennisP
Wow. It's hard to see how the court wouldn't rule to allow that.

If it has an impact as severe as some people claim, it'll force authors to
find new business models. And maybe that'll hasten the end of the copyright
madness at last.

